# Meeting Your Idol



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

People always say you shouldn't ever meet with your idol.
I have an idol and want to meet them (again) so much but I am terrified in case they don't like me.
There is no other reason other then I think "what if they dont like me or I make a fool of myself?"
A lot of people have idols they love but it goes more then that i respect them so much and love their stuff more then any other person alive or dead. I admire their whole life but I think "what if they don't like me"
It is like holding someone in such awe and I couldn't bare it if they rejected me I couldn't bare it.
It may sound stupid to people but I think "as long as they like me a bit i don't want to spoil that" yet I am yearning to meet them.
I have this problem all my life that I fear making moves.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 10, 2016)

Who are these people? Why would they suggest _not _to meet an idol? That could be the greatest experience of your life. You've met your idol already. You're ahead of everyone else. Why wouldn't they like you? How would you make a fool of yourself? I am sure they've seen enough fools to think you're not one of them. How do you know how you compare with other fans? Why do you fear their rejection? If you know how they are, if you admire their personality, wouldn't you trust them to not reject you? We need clarity here. I am intrigued about the who's, the what's and the why's. Could you tell us more? If they're famous, be yourself. That's what they want. They want to be treated as people. Not the next picture to sell to the media.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

one day i want to meet bazz cargo......


----------



## Jigawatt (Jul 10, 2016)

I take it your idol is living. Forgive me if this is not the case with you. Are you a stranger to this person? If the person of your adoration is famous, my advice, don't approach unless it's an open-to-the-public invitation such as an autograph signing. Celebrities have a word for people trying to make unsolicited contact - stalkers. I've had a few women in my life I hardly knew obsessing after me. They would appear unexpectedly, sometimes bearing gifts and exuding a flirtatious or praising air. It's creepy. When I tried to get the conversation back to Earth, I couldn't. The obsessiveness was in the way. I can imagine a famous person having adorers by the dozens. Again, forgive me if I'm not even close to what you are referring to here.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> one day i want to meet bazz cargo......



Andy is a trip and a half. A good road trip, I might add. Make sure you bring a camera and take lots of pictures. You'll capture all his priceless moments. Maybe you can make a deal with the Media Team and expose his interesting life in the newsletter. I'd donate to WF just for the good work on that project. 

On a personal note, going with Jigawatt's comment, be careful. It can be overwhelming and on the border of trespassing. It's also a privacy concern. Ah, I remember those days well, sir.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

i don't want to visit him or take pictures PC...i want to be him....


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

Jigawatt said:


> I take it your idol is living. Forgive me if this is not the case with you. Are you a stranger to this person? If the person of your adoration is famous, my advice, don't approach unless it's an open-to-the-public invitation such as autograph signing. Celebrities have a word for people trying to make unsolicited contact - stalkers. I've had a few women in my life I hardly knew obsessing after me. They would appear unexpectedly, sometimes bearing gifts and exuding a flirtatious or praising air. It's creepy. When I tried to get the conversation back to Earth, I couldn't. The obsessiveness was in the way. I can imagine a famous person having adorers by the dozens. Again, forgive me if I'm not even close to what you are referring to here.


No I knew them as a kid. They like me. But he is one of the most respected men in the world. I used to tell people at school "my friend is gonna be bigger then the beatles in a few years". It is just that I worry they will reject me. What makes them so special to me is he had the same upbringing as me and his mom and dad are from the same place in Ireland as my dad's mom and dad. They are from just 10 miles from them. But it isn't just that, I like his music more them any other artist and I love his attitude. But I think "he likes me a bit why spoil that"
I also keep thinking "when I am this position I will try and meet him" putting it off. It aint like stalking he knows me. He even stuck up for me. It is just my fear he wont like me anymore or i may piss him off being stupid.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 10, 2016)

I went to meet my idol and found two vast and trunkless legs of stone and on the sand, half sunk, a shattered visage lay...


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> i don't want to visit him or take pictures PC...i want to be him....


who is that?


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Andy is a trip and a half. A good road trip, I might add. Make sure you bring a camera and take lots of pictures. You'll capture all his priceless moments. Maybe you can make a deal with the Media Team and expose his interesting life in the newsletter. I'd donate to WF just for the good work on that project.
> 
> On a personal note, going with Jigawatt's comment, be careful. It can be overwhelming and on the border of trespassing. It's also a privacy concern. Ah, I remember those days well, sir.


No it isn't like that he knows me he even spoke up for me I heard in a legal case. It is simply that I don't want to change things for the worse in any way.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

he's a member on here..a colossus of a man who's words echo through the planets and he has a small dog....


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Who are these people? Why would they suggest _not _to meet an idol? That could be the greatest experience of your life. You've met your idol already. You're ahead of everyone else. Why wouldn't they like you? How would you make a fool of yourself? I am sure they've seen enough fools to think you're not one of them. How do you know how you compare with other fans? Why do you fear their rejection? If you know how they are, if you admire their personality, wouldn't you trust them to not reject you? We need clarity here. I am intrigued about the who's, the what's and the why's. Could you tell us more? If they're famous, be yourself. That's what they want. They want to be treated as people. Not the next picture to sell to the media.


yeah thanks for that. I knew him as a kid. Not terribly well but I knew him. Thing is his music is by a galatic far my favorite. I just couldn't beleive he became so famous. I kinda knew he would though just like a kid mozart he was. 
But I need to thank him so much for speaking up for me but you know what I mean?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 10, 2016)

There isn't a person on this planet I hold in reverence.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

Patrick said:


> There isn't a person on this planet I hold in reverence.



what about Cran....


----------



## Patrick (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> what about Cran....



I honour everyone, so far as it is possible.

This is the attitude I have towards meeting anybody.


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

Patrick said:


> There isn't a person on this planet I hold in reverence.


Me either except him. it isn't like i love his music because I knew him as a kid I genuinely have him as by far my favorite artist bar none. I met mick Jones at the strummer of love festival and I felt so nervous and all I did was shake his hand and tell him I respected him so much for 10 seconds. But I have him as my favorite artist ever second is john lennon then bowie and dylan. I am just so in awe and like you I hold noone in much esteem really I always find fault but he is going down in history like mozart and the beatles. It is in my mind all the time. But I don't want to spoil the fact he likes me a little bit as that is enough for me.
for some reason I dont want to spell it out.
when you find water in the desert


----------



## Patrick (Jul 10, 2016)

nathan sturley said:


> Me either except him. it isn't like i love his music because I knew him as a kid I genuinely have him as by far my favorite artist bar none. I met mick Jones at the strummer of love festival and I felt so nervous and all I did was shake his hand and tell him I respected him so much for 10 seconds. But I have him as my favorite artist ever second is john lennon then bowie and dylan. I am just so in awe and like you I hold noone in much esteem really I always find fault but he is going down in history like mozart and the beatles. It is in my mind all the time. But I don't want to spoil the fact he likes me a little bit as that is enough for me.



I am sure he'll be grateful to hear it. Just be honest. If he's half the man you think he is, he won't reject you.


----------



## PiP (Jul 10, 2016)

I'd like to throw a party and meet you all. :icon_cheesygrin:

As for an idol I suppose it would be George Orwell. He was a writer way ahead of his time with his books such as 1984 and Animal Farm. You can read Animal Farm for Free <here> and 1984 <here>


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> one day i want to meet bazz cargo......





escorial said:


> i don't want to visit him or take pictures PC...i want to be him....





nathan sturley said:


> who is that?









This cool dude with the glasses. Andy's an idol. And even if esc acted silly around him, he wouldn't think anything else. I wouldn't hesitate. Don't look up to your friend for his new lifestyle. Look at him as you remember him. If he truly is a good friend, he'll acknowledge you.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

PiP said:


> I'd like to throw a party and meet you all. :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> As for an idol I suppose it would be George Orwell. He was a writer way ahead of his time with his books such as 1984 and Animal Farm. You can read Animal Farm for Free <here> and 1984 <here>




just finished one of his..down and out in paris and london..he's be a hoot


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

PiP said:


> I'd like to throw a party and meet you all. :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> As for an idol I suppose it would be George Orwell. He was a writer way ahead of his time with his books such as 1984 and Animal Farm. You can read Animal Farm for Free <here> and 1984 <here>


Yeah he sure was ahead of his time. You must also like Huxley??


----------



## PiP (Jul 10, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> This cool dude with the glasses. Andy's an idol..



Yep, hope to meet up with Andy and his missus when we are next in the UK.He doesn't live a million miles from us so it should be okay


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> just finished one of his..down and out in paris and london..he's be a hoot


YEAH i LOVED THAT. I like his mate who is desponded about having no money then he eats some bread with wine and perks up and starts saying "money is the easiest thing to make when your head is right, and he gets all animated because he has eaten! I found that funny how he perks up after bread and wine.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

PiP said:


> Yep, hope to meet up with Andy and his missus when we are next in the UK.He doesn't live a million miles from us so it should be cool.



do you live in a temple to PiP...


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

nathan sturley said:


> YEAH i LOVED THAT. I like his mate who is desponded about having no money then he eats some bread with wine and perks up and starts saying "money is the easiest thing to make when your head is right, and he gets all animated because he has eaten! I found that funny how he perks up after bread and wine.



was that Boris the russian soilder..can't imagine all them bugs man....


----------



## nathan sturley (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> was that Boris the russian soilder..can't imagine all them bugs man....


Yeah I think so. He was so funny. He'd get so animated then distraught. I read that in my teens when I read so many classics. I just remember how they are so depressed then they get hold of some wine and bread and he perks up and starts waxing lyrical at how easy money is to make. Orwell wrote such funny stuff along with all other human feelings.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't know about idol but I once gave some scruffy-looking guy, an acquantance of an acquaintance, a lift to the local station in my dirty cleaning van, so that he could make his connection.  A few days later I heard he was a slightly famous musician but I hadn't seen any pictures of him for many years.  I won't say who as we had both been at some recovery group.  I bumped into him again a few weeks later and we had a laugh about it.  I have no idols.


----------



## dither (Jul 11, 2016)

PiP said:


> I'd like to throw a party and meet you all. :icon_cheesygrin:




I was thinking the same thing but i'd probably bottle it at the last moment. I think i'd like to do that, meet and know you all without your knowing who i was.


----------



## dither (Jul 11, 2016)

escorial said:


> just finished one of his..down and out in paris and london..he's be a hoot




Have you read "Road To Wigan Pier"?

Another amazing read, he was way ahead of his time and died so young.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 11, 2016)

It is a problem when one meets someone else's idol. Many years ago I was walking through a shopping precinct during my lunch break from the office when I saw David Attenborough signing books in a bookshop. My angel is an animal lover and like many has idolised him throughout her life, so I was entirely the wrong person to encounter him. Nevertheless I joined the queue and chatted to him for a short while about her enthusiasm, which made him go quite coy. I returned home with his latest book complete with a personalised message from him to her, the next best thing to her meeting him herself.

Of course there was that moment for me that evening when I casually remarked to her, "As I was saying to David Attenborough earlier today ... "


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 11, 2016)

Honestly I have issues with idolisations or glorifications of a persona.

I've never idolised anyone else but my brother, simply cause kids do this..
Other than that.. everyone is human with a lot of good and bad sides.. CBA to care more for someone cause I like a thing he or she does.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 11, 2016)

Ultraroel said:


> Honestly I have issues with idolisations or glorifications of a persona.
> 
> *I've never idolised anyone else but my brother, simply cause kids do this*..
> Other than that.. everyone is human with a lot of good and bad sides.. CBA to care more for someone cause I like a thing he or she does.



News to me. I only fought with my older brother, and we were both always quick to remind people that we were half brothers, not real brothers. We just didn't like each other, and though there's no dislike between us any more, we haven't stayed a part of one another's lives. We might have come from the same womb, but we were nothing alike. The truth is, he had a nasty temper and didn't like me being intelligent and good at every sport I played, and though we were both very popular at school, it was for totally different reasons. I was popular because I was talented and funny; he was popular because he was "cool", and that was what I used to hate about him. We were rivals, even though we both wanted totally different things from life.

I don't feel that way about him now, but it's only age that allows such differences.


----------

